# Old chairs reno



## fishnfan (May 18, 2009)

Newbie here. Iâ€™ve had these old dining chairs stashed away for a few years. Acquired from a family member. Started sanding about 5 coarse of paint off to find some nice looking wood underneath, oak I think. Whatâ€™s the best stain to use to keep the natural color and bring out the grain more? No idea how old these are.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

You still have a chore ahead of you but off to a good start. If not too much trouble, I would load up one of them and head to a Sherwin-Williams (or similar) dealer, NOT a big-box store. They will have sample chips and knowledgeable folks to help you. Just my suggestion, but based on experience


----------

